# bullnose roofing



## aatrev (Dec 17, 2010)

Could you please mention a couple of key factors when installing bullnose sheeting.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Bullnose roofing is a kind of curved roofing.You can get some information here:-
http://www.ehow.com/how_5946303_install-bullnose-corner-beads.html


Alabama roofing companies|Metal roofing and repairs|Roofing waterproofing


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Bullnose roofing is common on old houses here and in Australia. I've never installed it myself, but I know its a lot more expensive to get the sheets made, and figuring out the radius of the curve when you can't just take an existing sheet to the supplier to use as a pattern, is one of the hard bits. 
Sometimes, new houses here have curved roofs, as well. I think that started when someone asked a farm building manufacturer to build them a house the same way.
More info at http://www.bullnoseroofing.com.au/howToBuild.htm. The farm building manufacturer is at http://www.oneillengineering.co.nz/home


----------

